# Newbie Question....



## James (Aug 29, 2006)

Ok gang,

I've read like half the board and looked at Dodge's web site and listened to the dealers at the RV shop, etc, etc.... but I'm still not sure if i've got the answer to the questions I need. It seems that I can't get the right info. The dodge.com/towing site tells me i can only tow a 4450lbs. The dealer books tell me 7300lbs, a couple of the RV towing guides tell me something in between. I just need some help clearing it all up.

We want to buy the 28RSDS, we love it, it has all the space we need, but the problem is that our TV is a 2003 Dodge Durango with the 3.55 rear end, and the 4.7l V8. I think I have the same problem that the fellow with the Jeep had. Is this TV not going to be enough?

I can't replace the TV (I just bought it in Jan.). And the deal we are getting for the outback seems too good to pass up.

Looking for any help I can get. I realize this might not be the best match, but will it work (for now)?

Thanks
James
Richmond, VA
TV - Dodge 2003 4.7l V8
Outback - hopefully the 07 28RSDS


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

I think a 28 will be way too much trailer for that small truck and w/ the 3:55 rear you'll really be lugging. The dodge.com info is probably correct; don't trust the dealer. I would guess that you're more in 21 ft. territory, max.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I agree. Your tow vehicle is underpowered, short on the differential gearing, and has WAY too short of a wheelbase to safely tow a 28RSDS.

Dan


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

Better safe than sorry, the durango is not enough TV. If you're sold on the trailer, then maybe you could find an older model TV that will fit your budget. Anything really on an 3/4 ton frame, LWB might at least get you by


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to Outbackers.com James!*
You will get all the help you need right here.







Good luck on with search for the right TT & TV to suit your needs! I just wanted to give you say, Welcome to the Group









Tami


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry to say this, but.....No where near enough truck.

Also, if you are buying from McGeorges, chek your pricing and do not pay more than $22K for the trailer. You can use Lakeshore as a starting point. McGeorges has a reputation for being over priced.

We tow a 28RSDS with a 2500HD and we still know it is there. It tows fine.....However, you still know it is there.

One last option would be to get a seasonal site and have the Outback towed there. I would not put my family and others in danger with the Durango.

Good Luck,

Tim


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey James, welcome aboard! We traded our '02 Durango 4.7L for our current '03 5.4L Expedition, so that we could tow a 26RS. I don't remember the exact weights on the Durango, but 4450lbs. sounds about right - it's not enough for anything larger than a popup. It ticked me off too, since we bought our Durango with the "tow" package


----------



## James (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks all.... we love this camper so it looks like back to the drawing board. 
It just is very upsetting that every RV person we talked to sold us on the fact that this TV could pull up to 7300lbs.

I'd rather not risk my family. I can always come back in a year or two....

Thanks all, this site rocks, and it has more info then I could have found anywhere else. we will be back once we upgrade the TV and find the right Outback TT.

Thanks for all the input.
James


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Good Luck James.

Tami


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> we will be back once we upgrade the TV and find the right Outback TT.


James,

No need to wait until you actually have an Outback. Hang arond the forum anyway and learn some more good stuff and share your experiences with us.

Good luck in your search.

Mark


----------



## James (Aug 29, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> Sorry to say this, but.....No where near enough truck.
> 
> Also, if you are buying from McGeorges, chek your pricing and do not pay more than $22K for the trailer. You can use Lakeshore as a starting point. McGeorges has a reputation for being over priced.
> 
> ...


Hey Tim, 
Thanks for the input. We were working with McGeorge's. We were getting the '07 28RSDS with the the Eq kit, sway and Brake Controller, for an out the door cost of $22k. So I think we were getting a good deal. the RV dealer told us we'd be fine and a couple of the Dodge dealers have told us the same. But since I found you guys, i'm looking for an alternate TV.

thanks again
James


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey James,
Sounds like it's already covered but if it helps, I tow a 21rs with a 2004 Durango (new design year) 4.7 with tow package and IT IS NOT ENOUGH. Wheel base and other things will not allow you to safely tow a 28 ft. Sorry -- I know this is not the answer you were hoping for.


----------



## Dupper (Jul 19, 2006)

As mswalt said, stick around. We are looking at getting our OB in the spring RV Show, so it will still be awhile. I know that I want an OB and I come here everyday, to learn about the OB and get great ideas for mods.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Don't worry James, it took us 8 months to get our Outback


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

As you found out already, not enough tow vehicle.

My old TV was a 1998 Dodge Ram 1500 Quad cab 4X4 with the 360 V8 and tow package.

That maxed out around 7500 lbs tow rating, so your Durango would be far less with the smaller motor.

As my sig suggests, even that wasn't enough for me to tow the 28BHS.

Steve


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wise decision James. Best of luck to you in the future.


----------



## James (Aug 29, 2006)

Dupper said:


> As you found out already, not enough tow vehicle.
> 
> My old TV was a 1998 Dodge Ram 1500 Quad cab 4X4 with the 360 V8 and tow package.
> 
> ...


Were you comforable with the 1500? The 1500 was what I had planned on looking into. I've always an older Ram 1500 (since they came out in the mid-90's). I was thinking that i might be able to afford a late 90's 1500 extend or quad. The Trailer Tow Ratings from RV life say that the '99 1500 will pull 8000lbs.

Thanks for the input.
James


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I can't help you with the truck thing but I sure can welcome you to the best little site in cyberspace!!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

James said:


> As you found out already, not enough tow vehicle.
> 
> My old TV was a 1998 Dodge Ram 1500 Quad cab 4X4 with the 360 V8 and tow package.
> 
> ...


Were you comforable with the 1500? The 1500 was what I had planned on looking into. I've always an older Ram 1500 (since they came out in the mid-90's). I was thinking that i might be able to afford a late 90's 1500 extend or quad. The Trailer Tow Ratings from RV life say that the '99 1500 will pull 8000lbs.

Thanks for the input.
James
[/quote]
Where are you located???

Mine is still for sale....


































Steve


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Hunter70, where's the other 3 lugs per wheel?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

James said:


> I dig the mods, Wifey and I were up until 2am this morning looking at one of the members (forgive me for forgetting the name) web sites with all his/her mods. We loved the bed rails and the leveling screws for the outside stove.
> 
> James


I'd be willing to bet it was Y-Guys web site. He had made a lot of mods to his camper and did a great job with the web site showing and explaining what he did.

Dan


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

campmg said:


> Hunter70, where's the other 3 lugs per wheel?


On a Dodge you don't need them.......

The Chevy is the one that needs 8 lugs









Sad part is, the 2006 Chevy 1500HD I had was not really any better than the 1998 Dodge....

That's why I have the Cummins Diesel now.

Steve


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> That's why I have the Cummins Diesel now.


Steve, any picture of the new Diesel. Now I don't know if I can keep up with you! Congratulations!

Jim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

happycamper said:


> That's why I have the Cummins Diesel now.


Steve, any picture of the new Diesel. Now I don't know if I can keep up with you! Congratulations!

Jim
[/quote]
Funny you should ask that, Jim....

I just uploaded some pics...I'll start a new topic with them in.

Steve


----------

